# wanna update GFX under 14k



## CarlonSamuels (Nov 3, 2012)

What are my best options 
I wanna buy either 
(i) HD 7850 1 gb
(ii)GTX 560Ti
(iii)GTX 650
Any idea when the 650ti will release

Or should i buy a 2nd HD 6850 and upgrade my PSU


----------



## ico (Nov 3, 2012)

tbh, I would say sell your HD 6850.

Spend more and buy a HD 7870 2GB for a definite upgrade.

Otherwise HD 7850 2GB out of those.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 3, 2012)

i completely agree with ico, sell your HD 6850 for 6-6.5k , and buy either 660ti or 7870 .


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks guys but my budget of 14k is after selling of HD 6850
So please recommend based on this


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 3, 2012)

Get this one L)

MSI R7850 Twin Frozr 2GD5/OC


----------



## drkks (Nov 3, 2012)

I would also recommend HD 7850 2 GB as it offers the best bang for your buck. I myself have this one. It is super quiet and temps are below 35 under idle conditions.
However, whichever card you buy, just make sure one thing, whichever card you buy, never ever buy from PowerColor because the service in India is very horrible  . I have a PowerColor card and it got spoiled and it took me 20 full days to get a replaced one and that too after sending repeated reminders to PowerColor HQ Taiwan and Abacus Peripherals Service center HQ India via e-mail


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 3, 2012)

refer to this - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/165333-suggest-graphics-card-budget-15k.html
You might consider adding 1k.


----------



## saikiasunny (Nov 3, 2012)

7850 power edition. Or the gtx 660 if you don't want to overclock.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 3, 2012)

Yeah but it costs 15k

*www.flipkart.com/msi-amd-r7850-pow...X2VH&ref=2dcbe3a5-8581-4423-89d4-9109be6ec9f4


----------



## vkl (Nov 3, 2012)

Get the gtx660 if you can find one around 15k or less.GIGABYTE GTX 660 2GB DDR5 OC-14k
Else get an hd 7850 for around 13.5k.GIGABYTE RADEON HD 7850 2GB DDR5 OC-13.2k
Performance wise gtx660>hd7850.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 3, 2012)

Nighthawk12 said:


> Yeah but it costs 15k
> 
> MSI AMD R7850 Power Edition 2GD5/OC 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com


You seriously refer to flipkart for prices ? 
80% of the products r overpriced there.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 4, 2012)

There is a good and reliable shop in Kolkata, named MD Computers and most of the power games from Kolkata are customers of that shop, including me. They do have an Online shop where Gigabyte HD 7850 2GB OC version is available at 13.2K.
Here is the Link: GIGABYTE GRAPHIC CARD RADEON HD 7850 2GB DDR5 OC

You can try from there too.


----------



## Myth (Nov 4, 2012)

They have a more then decent collection, but I found their charge a bit unfair. 
Last I had asked for a asus p8z77m pro, i was quoted a price rs 100 more than flipkart( which is already overpriced). It wasnt about the 100 bucks, but the fact that a local shop is quoting high prices similar to an online shopping site.
Should I have bargained a bit aggressively ? 

Unrelated: Check the prices. !!
MDComp : MSI N670GTX-PM2D2GD5/OC
ITWares :MSI N670GTX-PM2D2GD5/OC

Error ?


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2012)

must be but the deal is great .. see if you can take a chance  

BTW, coming to the topic - how about a CF setup with another HD6850 ??


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Nov 4, 2012)

^that is another thing i am interested in i can sell my CX600 and buy a hd 6850+Seasonic 720W PUS


----------



## Cilus (Nov 4, 2012)

^^ What Motherboard you're having?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 4, 2012)

well grab the msi twin frozer iii gtx 660 (non ti version) goos enough


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Nov 4, 2012)

Cilus said:


> ^^ What Motherboard you're having?


Biostar TA990FXE

Guys budget is strictly under 14k
What payment options does MD computers accept?


----------



## Cilus (Nov 4, 2012)

Better contact them from the Contact num given in their site and asked them about the payment option. Once that's done, let me know, I will talk to them about the shipping and if possible about the pricing.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 4, 2012)

is delta peripherals trusted?


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 4, 2012)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> is delta peripherals trusted?


Never bought from them but people do recommend it,so must be trustworthy. Wait for others.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 5, 2012)

hmm any others !!!


----------

